# Guillermo has LP :(



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

My poor boy has LP. He shows no signs of it though. The doc says the left is a 2 and the right is a 3. Hd does not skip when walking, and I does nit show any signs of pain. I want to do my best to prevent it from getting any worse. I have been reading some older threads on the board recommending glucosamine and condroitn. Does anyone recommend Cosiquin? I can get that here at petco. I also saw something that on Ester-C, can I give them together?
I give both my babies Nupro with their nighttime meal (Fromm)mixed with water, they lovetheir liver gravy! with all the nutrients in the Nupro should I still give him the additional supplements? are their any kind of brace that can be worn to prevent the knee cap from popping out?
I pray he doesnt start hurting,  in the mean time little miss Chica Bonita is in perfect health! 
Here are a couple pics of the rug rats.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rocky, my moms chi, was recently diagnosed with bilateral LP. 2 in one leg, a 3 in the other. I know what you're going through. I was worried about Toby because they share the same sire, but luckily his knees are perfect. 

Swimming and light walking will help strengthen his muscles. A supplement with glucosamine will be helpful- my mom picked up a big bottle at petsmart. No running or jumping. If he is used to being on the furniture, get stairs for him. My mom is relatively active so she got Rocky a stroller so he can go with her even though he can't walk a ton. 

No brace necessary. If you keep him thin, supplement with glucosamine, and limit his exercise to helpful, strength building activities he should be fine. It can often be managed without surgery. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Izzy has LP too...no symptoms other than being bow legged and the LP being diagnosed by xray....her rads were viewed by 2 radiologists at 2 different teaching hospitals...the consensus was to not operate on her until she was at least 5 yrs old unless symptoms presented...and then after 5 only if symptoms presented...she is at risk for cruciate tendon rupture d/t her bow legs but its a watch and see management...she receives Glucosamine/condrition each day...she is to be encouraged to do walking up hill at a 45 degree angle to strengthen her leg muscles...she can't jump up on furniture etc so that is one problem I don't have to deal with...her weight is a ongoing issue...poor Izzy eats very little and yet is always over weight...she will slim done again now that the warm weather is here and she can get outside and run around...
Sorry your little man has this also....hopefully he won't need any surgery ...


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

We are going to do what we can to prevent surgery, I picked up some cosiquin advanced strength 1/4 tablet a day. Along with mixing his food with the nupro I hope thats all the supplements he will need. We will also be walking short distances with him, and build up to longer. The only thing I can do about swimming is fill up the tub, unless we go out to my mom and dad's lake. I suppose I will have to just hold him in the tub and let him paddle?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx skipped but hasn't been diagnosed. I switched his regular Nupro to the one with Joint Supplements in it. I had contacted Nupro and they said the only difference in the two were the joint supplements added to the joint version. It has the same stuff as Nupro but extra items for joints. I will try to find the email for you this evening for the exact joint items

Since he has been on it his skipping has almost stopped
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

